# TB decals rec'd !



## Waterwings (Oct 4, 2008)

Rec'd the new TinBoats decals today, and already applied 3 (kept 1 out of the 4 for a spare):

1 applied on the port and stbd quarters of the boat:






1 on rear truck window:






These new decals are sharp! 8)


----------



## browndog (Oct 4, 2008)

where and how do we get those?very cool


----------



## SlimeTime (Oct 4, 2008)

They are great looking decals! I plan to get a couple, just been too hectic lately. I doubt I'll put 'em on my crappy truck.....might raise it's value enough to make it a theft-risk :LMFAO:

ST


----------



## shamoo (Oct 4, 2008)

Very Very Nice =D>, Mr. WW How would I obtain a couple of these bad boyz?


----------



## SlimeTime (Oct 4, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Very Very Nice =D>, Mr. WW How would I obtain a couple of these bad boyz?



https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=4938

ST


----------



## browndog (Oct 4, 2008)

i just pm'ed jim for two of them.


----------



## shamoo (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank-you Mr. ST, how the heck I miss that? I just ordered two like Mr. browndog.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 4, 2008)

You're gonna like 'em! 8)


----------



## Popeye (Oct 5, 2008)

Is the back of those sticky like a bumper sticker or is it just vinyl? I need to get some of those.


----------



## phased (Oct 5, 2008)

They are peel and stick like a bumper sticker.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 5, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Is the back of those sticky like a bumper sticker or is it just vinyl? I need to get some of those.




Quality vinyl decals.





I'm real picky about the type of stickers I put on my stuff (that's why I have very few), and the new TB decals exceed my quality check 8)


----------



## Zum (Oct 5, 2008)

I still havn't put mine on anything yet.
One going to have to go on my ol truck and the other on a camoed boat.
Hope they show up good.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 5, 2008)

Zum said:


> I still havn't put mine on anything yet.
> One going to have to go on my ol truck and the other on a camoed boat.
> Hope they show up good.




What size did you get? Is the trailer camo?


----------



## Zum (Oct 5, 2008)

I think a med. and a small.
Trailer not camoed...just want people to see it.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 14, 2008)

Zum said:


> I think a med. and a small.
> Trailer not camoed..._just want people to see it_.



Concur on that! 8) 


:?: . Anyone else get their decals mounted to their tow vehicles or boat/trailer!?


----------



## Popeye (Oct 14, 2008)

As soon as I get them one goes on the truck (it will be my first stucker not counting my Popeye or the 3 bullet holes) and one on the boat (motor maybe). Not sure where I'll put the third one. Might stick one on a BPS boat. :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 14, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> As soon as I get them one goes on the truck (it will be my first stucker not counting my Popeye or the 3 bullet holes) and one on the boat (motor maybe). Not sure where I'll put the third one. Might stick one on a BPS boat. :lol:


----------



## phased (Oct 15, 2008)

I put the 11 incher on the back glass of my tow vehicle. If (when) I get finished with my boat mods I have two med. and two smalls to put on the boat and trailer. Tried to take a pic of the one on my truck but three tries and all I got was a glare. Great looking decals Jim!


----------

